# Yeast infection?



## JRiegler (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello all. I just found this message board. I was a member of some other boards and they seem to have shut down, so I hope that I have found a new home!

I have a 5 year old yellow lab named Storm (see avatar) and he's been an absolute blessing to my wife and I. He has some excess skin around his neck, and it create a fold. We noticed that the inside of the fold was red, so we went to the vet several times and were told that it was a yeast infection and to wash it with Selson Blue. This seems to be a recurring problem. Has anyone seen or had experience with something like this before? Please see the attached picture. It probably looks like it is rubbed raw, but there is healthy skin under the redness, I assure you!

Thanks!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a english bulldog that would get yeast infections in his folds of his face. This may sound weird, but try vagisil. A yeast ointment for women. It works wonders!!!


----------



## JRiegler (Mar 10, 2008)

LeRoymydog said:


> I had a english bulldog that would get yeast infections in his folds of his face. This may sound weird, but try vagisil. A yeast ointment for women. It works wonders!!!


Thanks! I'll try it out and see what happens.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I've worked with dogs with yeast overgrowth like this before. Add some *Apple Cider Vinegar *to his water (don't worry, he'll get used to it) - a couple of tablespoons at first, and then increase (depends on size of water bowl). 

After a bath, rinse him with *distilled white vinegar *and water - mixed 60/40 (vinegar, water). The smell goes away. 

Between baths, dillute distilled white vinegar and water (50/50), and put into a spray bottle. You can spray him periodically on the area, then pat dry. 

I would also use distilled white vinegar and witch hazel (50/50) as an ear cleanser. You can use alcohol, but witch hazel is just as effective, and soothing to the skin. I use this as a weekly ear cleanser on my dogs (Standard Poodles), a breed notorious for having problems with yeast infection in their ears. My dogs are 6 yrs. old and are infection free.


----------



## JRiegler (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks so much! I picked up some Apple Cider Vinegar the other day, and believe it or not he had no problem whatsoever. I'm convinced he will eat just about anything.


----------



## atltego (May 21, 2009)

Hi, Did you solve the yeast infection problem? My dog has the same symptoms under his neck, but also between his back legs, on his stomach, around his gums and tear stains. I took him to the vet and she said it looked like it would rub off with a good bath.. what a joke.


----------



## DuckyNDogs (May 20, 2009)

ATL- try the topical treatments mentioned, but also, consider your dogs diet. If the dog is eating food with a lot of low quality grains and sugars, sometimes they will get yeast infections. I swear I have seen dogs with chronic skin and ear yeast infections clear up with a food switch. It sounds like your dog has a pretty bad case of it, and if your vet isn't willing to treat it properly, then you need a new vet ASAP.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yep, I highly recommend a High Protein, low carb diet for recurring yeast infections, be sure you add some probiotics such as Yogurt as well.


----------



## iptoolz (May 2, 2010)

JRiegler said:


> Hello all. I just found this message board. I was a member of some other boards and they seem to have shut down, so I hope that I have found a new home!
> 
> I have a 5 year old yellow lab named Storm (see avatar) and he's been an absolute blessing to my wife and I. He has some excess skin around his neck, and it create a fold. We noticed that the inside of the fold was red, so we went to the vet several times and were told that it was a yeast infection and to wash it with Selson Blue. This seems to be a recurring problem. Has anyone seen or had experience with something like this before? Please see the attached picture. It probably looks like it is rubbed raw, but there is healthy skin under the redness, I assure you!
> 
> Thanks!


 A male yeast infection in dogs is very rare but when it occurs you can treat it with tee tree oil as a natural cure hope this helps.


----------

